# Ziggy aka The Zigsterrr!



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

As promised, pics of my little 18 month old furbaby!

The vet told me she was about 18 months, but she is very little so I am thinking probably more like 12 months. Any thoughts on that?

She was a stray so we've aged her based of her teeth etc.

Charlie


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

she doesnt look very old, but shes beautiful i would say 12-15 months 
shes lovely!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Oh my! Look at her eyes! She's beautiful, congratulations

Em
xx


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

*coral.* Thanks, I'm not really great at aging cats since all my previous ones were old when they came to live with me. This is my first young cat but judging by my mom's 18 month old cat Ziggy is significantly smaller.

*Eroswoof* She has the greenest eyes I ever did see and the longest white whiskers


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes beautiful and very lucky to have found you as her new owners,,,_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She does have a 'kittenish' look about her....but then some cats do retain that look into adulthood.
She is adorable though....so smartly black and white, with those gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

